# Shipping Honey



## Barry Tolson (May 26, 2004)

Is anyone shipping honey in one lb glass jars? If so, what sort of packaging works best for you? Thanks
Barry


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

Barry:

To be honest with you, it is going to cost you more and you risk breakage. I would have some plastic one pound containers around to use when shipping. That is what I do!


----------



## SilverFox (Apr 25, 2003)

Barry; I re-cycle plastic Mayo and peanut butter jars, they work great, for added protection against leakage or breakage I also vacuum pack them.


----------



## gardenbees (May 8, 2005)

If you really want to use glass to ship, try using the flat rate shipping boxes. They are free at the post office and it will cost you around nine dollars to ship anywhere. My guess it that you could but in about four jars safely with packing peanuts. They don't weigh them it's just a flat rate. Theresa.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

go plastic..... cheaper!!!


----------



## tarheit (Mar 26, 2003)

Plastic is by far safer shipping. I do however ship a lot of glass (some clients absolutely insist on it, and the local health food store won't even carry any honey in plastic). There is some breakage both by UPS and USPS (which they won't cover) so you need to adjust your prices to cover replacing a jar here or there.

-Tim


----------

